# longbow vs recurve draw weight



## nhbuck28 (Dec 24, 2016)

i never owned a long bow but im having big jim build me a thunder child very soon, i have 2 recurves a 50 lb bear and a 54 pound bob lee i shoot both very well, anyways the specs on my TC are 53 at 28 which is my draw should i go heavier or lighter? i just dont know how a longbow draws vs a recurve, i shoot the heavier bow actually better


----------



## anotherwade (Dec 16, 2014)

For what are you intending this bow? My own thoughts are to go lighter. With a lighter bow, you can practice more, but maybe you are hunting musk ox or something.

Wade


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

It really does depend on what use you are going to put this new longbow to. And by the way, I am quite envious. Also you should consider your age. I am 68 and in good shape but I am going down in bows weights and enjoying it more. I can see a big difference between a 40# and a 45#. I shot an Osage 56# self-bow a few months back and it was doable but not a lot of fun. I am leaning toward a lighter bow choice like the previous poster. If you ever decide to resell it, 40 to 45# bows get snapped up. Look and see how many 55 to 65# bows are out there for sale ... a lot.
Also consider why you shoot your heavier bow better. Is it the bow or is it the release? You should have another archer watch you shoot both and video tape it and see. Finally, there is no real reason for a heavy bow unless you are hunting heavy game ... or if you are a young buck flexing your muscles. IMHO


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

to answer your question if the bow you are buying is a modern style reflex deflex longbow they will draw about the same although personally I like to shoot longbows more than recurves I find them to be quieter. I would go with 54lbs so you can shoot the same arrows your already using. 

That's what I do FWIW. Keep it simple.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

The Thunderchild is a smooth drawing bow so you shouldn't feel much difference between it and your recurve.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If you are hunting deer size game or smaller I'd go lighter. A 45# longbow (or recurve) is plenty. 

The holding weight is going to be the same, 45# or 50# or 55# is the same regardless of bow style. The velocity produced is a much more complicated question but I don't think there's going to be a meaningful difference between a conventional recurve and a modern hybrid longbow like the Thunderchild.

As far as shooting your heavier bow better, it's either something in the geometry of the grip that suits you or more likely your release is a little rough. A heavier draw weight can mask release issue because it's harder for you to hold, in essence it's ripping the string from your fingers more than the lighter bow. With practice you will probably be a better shooter with a lighter bow; there's a reason why most target shooters don't shoot heavier draw weight hunting bows.


----------



## katman (Jun 5, 2006)

The TC is a hybrid longbow, draws between a recurve and 'longbow'. Difference being the 'longbow' will gain a little more pounds per inch then the recurve as you approach your draw length. Also the TC will gain less per last few inches of draw versus the 'longbow'. I don't think you will notice much change in draw feel with the TC versus the recurves you have.

Lot more variables to a good shooting bow for someone than just draw weight.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

nhbuck28 said:


> i never owned a long bow but im having big jim build me a thunder child very soon, i have 2 recurves a 50 lb bear and a 54 pound bob lee i shoot both very well, anyways the specs on my TC are 53 at 28 which is my draw should i go heavier or lighter? i just dont know how a longbow draws vs a recurve, i shoot the heavier bow actually better


I've had the privilege of spending many hours speaking one-on-one with Big Jim and have owned a couple of his bows...one being a really nice 56"/46# Thunderchild TD...this is he and I the day I purchased it 2 years ago.....










While I would term it as a *"Hybrid R/D"*?....I would hesitate to ever associate the moniker of "Longbow" with a Thunderchild however?...thanks too their very diminutive riser lengths?...(that serve to make the TC a very "Limby" bow)....they do draw like a bow much longer than they are and I would go as far as to say that my 56" TC...(which was good out too a max of 30" DL according to Big Jim)....felt as smooth as many 62" & 64" recurves I've drawn.

When Big Jim asked what I thought of the bow after test shooting it?...I told him...


*"I Love It!....It's a Lot of Little Bow!"*


I took mine up too the Blue Ridge Mountains that following Christmas for some stumping....










The largest difference you'll notice between it and your recurves is it's light mass weight...(where the bow itself weighs about 1/2 of what your garden variety recurve weighs)....where I appreciated shooting it with heavier arrows more so than with lighter arrows (as the heavier arrow weights tamed this lively little beast) where 10gpp would get the job done but I liked 12gpp better...here I used full length .400 spine Easton Axis arrows with Saunders bludgeon heads.... 











and killed a lot of red clay clumps and stumps! LOL!










and now?...I'm sorry I answered this question cause now?...I miss that little lotta bow!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Your intended use would be the first question…and more follow. Personally, I would not be inclined to having a bow made to lightweight specifications unless I knew that’s what I really wanted. There are already plenty of such bows available if you want to try to tame your shooting a bit more. Or, as is the case with me at the moment, recovery from shoveling 13 tons of gravel and taking some time to heal…but still needing to shoot a bow.

Since you’re in NH and shooting hunting weight bows I’ll relate a bit of my own experience in the state. When I was a young buck I used to hunt north of Winnipesaukee with a recurve close to the weight of your present bows. One day I had a face to face encounter with a 400#+ black bear staring me down from 8’ away. Suddenly, the bow in which I had all the faith in the world felt like I was holding a toy…and that was something I never wanted to feel again. With youth on my side and a lot of shooting experience already under my belt, I continued to increase draw weights with the next few bows that followed.

That’s my story, so I have no problem going along with a person’s choice to increase draw weight. Unfortunately, given that this is the internet, people are pretty much left to their own devices, their own decisions and how they choose to proceed…but that could be a good thing. Rick.

(Probably should add the increased number of moose encounters I’ve had in both NH and Vermont, also, does not have me wanting to carry a lighter bow.)


----------

